# Xikar 3D Mayan Cutter



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Has anyone heard of this yet? I was at the B&M tonight and the owner showed me this new cutter that Xikar is coming out with. He scanned it and emailed it to me from there. Check out the price on that thing. I guess they also have one that's etched, instead of in relief, with another Mayan theme.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

I heard of it last week. Didnt see the price though!:faint:

They are also coming out with a digital camo one too. though it doesnt look that great.

http://www.xikar.com/catalog/xikar-fall-2010-catalog.asp#


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice! I didn't realize they had their catalog online. I would have just linked to that. Thanks!


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

They must have just put it up, because last week I did not see it.

I have been trying to get a picture of their digi camo cutter for weeks now. But it is really disappointing. when i think of digital camo I think of this.










On a side note, I see they came out with a new V cutter. That could be interesting. wonder how sturdy it feels.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Smoking Hot cigar chick ( I cant do links yet, so google her (although its just smokinghotcigarchick dot com  )) has a Xikar interview up on her website, and they show/discuss the mayan cutter and show the new V cutter (it looks pretty nifty  )


----------



## dswoishii (Oct 7, 2007)

That 3d cutter looks sweet, but I'm excited about the v-cutter.


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

Wow, that is totally awesome.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

I heard the warranty on this thing is only good til 2012..... sorry can't resist 

nice looking cutter, too bad the price tag is too steep for me


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Blackham said:


> I heard the warranty on this thing is only good til 2012..... sorry can't resist
> 
> nice looking cutter, too bad the price tag is too steep for me


I hadn't heard that, but it makes sense. How could they offer a lifetime warranty on a limited edition item?


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

That's a pretty sweet looking cutter!


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

marked said:


> I hadn't heard that, but it makes sense. How could they offer a lifetime warranty on a limited edition item?


lol, i'm pretty sure he's being sarcastic. 2012 is when the mayan calendar ends, which is why the warranty would end...


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

centralharbor said:


> lol, i'm pretty sure he's being sarcastic. 2012 is when the mayan calendar ends, which is why the warranty would end...


Oh! Duh! Joke went right past me, because I really was recently wondering how they would warranty a limited run item. Good one!


----------

